# Is it necessary to log out?



## JeffV (Jun 6, 2005)

Does logging out help? I generally don't as I just go to another website but will be glad to if it makes a difference in the operation of the BBS.


----------



## MillerNet (Jun 6, 2005)

*And if we don't log off -*

are we still shown as "viewing"?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 7, 2005)

From what I've read, the default cookie expiration is 15 minutes.  There is no real benefit to the board to logging off other than it will drop you off the "who's on" display immediately instead of 15 minutes after your last activity.


----------



## JeffV (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks, Doug.


----------

